# any quail



## KansasKybosh (Dec 13, 2005)

You all hunters have any quail up there or is it too flippin cold. Dont worry i wont come shoot em all if there are i am just curious.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Nope...No bobwhites!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

strange I have couple quails in ND while I was deer hunting


----------

